

Ask PG: Where did the rest of my 'saved' stories go? - nfriedly

I've been around for a little while and upvoted at least a hundred stories, but when I went looking for one of them today, I found that my 'saved' page only has 9 stories listed: http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=nfriedly - what happened to the rest?
======
pg
Don't worry, the data's not lost. It's just a bug that will disappear in the
next restart, probably in a day or two.

~~~
nfriedly
Ok, glad it's not lost! Thanks for the info.

